# Small Camping trailer



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Think we may be tight for payload for this summers trip to France so was considering towing a trailer. Was going to loan my Brothers but it is way TOO BIG.

I have seen these on ebay..

Small Double

Small Single

As well as a few others, Erde etc. Anyone any recomendations? Would prefer a small box trailer (covered).

Also, how much dearer is it to tow on french Autoroutes?. I know there have been some posts on here with links but cannot find them.

Never towed in France before!

Trev.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trev I have a small one 

The smaller (shorter) it is the more difficult to reverse.

Without a serious payload it bounces on bad surfaces (may damage stuff inside)

Hinged lid a must for convenience and security

You may need a cable adaptor 

Don't forget a spare wheel.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry to hijack Trev, but talking of trailers, does anyone know the maker/supplier of the blue metallic trailer illustrated on page 200 of the June 2008 issue of MMM?

There's no mention of maker in the caption and I've searched via google but can't find anything like it.

For those without an MMM it's highly streamlined with an almost pointy front end and covered all over in smooth bodywork in a gorgeous bright metallic blue. It looks like it has two 'lids' for access to the innards.

Not totally practical but would look good in magnum grey metallic with a silver and black 'tick' behind a similarly attired Tranny (I wonder who has one of those) :lol: 

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Small One*

Hello Frank,

Thats the sort of thing I was looking at. Problem is no matter what size it is, it will be difficult for me to reverse as I will not be able to see it. We have no rear view or backup camera. So I was thinking of smething maybe single or twin axle but under 750kG's so I can un-hook if required to manouvre.

I have seen a Duuo foldable one too that looks interesting but pricey. Another thing I have noticed is that the cheaper ones while quite inexpensive are okay they are very small. Going just that bit bigger commands a much higher price.

Been on ebay, loot and autotrader but nothing stands out yet.

On the Autoroute question, do you get charged for a small trailer?. I notice viamichelin gives a higher figure for car + Caravan but cannot seem to get a clear answer from the Classification guides on the net.

Trev.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

On a (sort of) similar question Frank, do sites charge you any extra for the trailer?

Andy


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Trev

We have taken the route of using a small trailer, as Frank has said they are not easy to reverse. Have been told that some campsites will charge extra if you have one but we have not found one yet ourselves. Cant help you with Autoroute charges, but one thing is for sure the ferry companies will charge you a lot extra.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Never been to France 

They charge you extra on the Dartford crossing and on the ferry to NI and on the ferry to IoM.

Never been charged extra for the trailer at a campsite.

One other thing to think about is insurance. The van insurance only covers third party risks to the trailer. I had to get separate cover for the trailer.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trailer*

Hello,

Anyone used one of these?

Click this line

Trev.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Never seen one of those folding trailers befoer Trev but I like the look of them,couldn't see a price on there site,did you find one?Ta Rossco


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Trailer*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone used one of these?
> 
> ...


We tried one out Trev but Mrs SDA said it wasn't very comfortable and she didn't like the flies sticking in her hair, oh and she couldn't hear the stereo.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trailer*

Well,

I have been looking for a twin axle braked trailer for a while and unable to find anything compact enough.

I have seen one of these

It is a 2002 year and have made an offer of £1100, anyone any opinions or recomendations?

Trailer < Click


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Sorry to hijack Trev, but talking of trailers, does anyone know the maker/supplier of the blue metallic trailer illustrated on page 200 of the June 2008 issue of MMM?
> 
> There's no mention of maker in the caption and I've searched via google but can't find anything like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

If you look very carefully (click twice on the photo) you will see it's not really a tick but a stylised version of the 'i' for 'Innovation' which is the model name. See at the rear of the van above the awning box.

Horizon do the same with the 'C' for 'Cavarno' on their other model see http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/index.html

SDA


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Photo*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> If you look very carefully (click twice on the photo) you will see it's not really a tick but a stylised version of the 'i' for 'Innovation' which is the model name. See at the rear of the van above the awning box.
> 
> Horizon do the same with the 'C' for 'Cavarno' on their other model see http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/index.html
> 
> SDA


Now I am lost?!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Box Trailer*

Hi everyone - I noticed a couple of points made previously and thought I would respond based on my experience.

We tow a Marco box trailer (with drop down rear ramp/door) with the Harley inside.

Looks very similar to the one you mention Teemyob - I would suggest that £1,100 for a 6 year old brand name trailer is prob about right if in good nick.

We haven't been charged extra on a conventional site but I guess we might struggle to fit on some aires.

The trailer is a braked single axle - doubles are a pig to manoeuvre by hand - esp. with a 400Kg bike inside.

It has a jockey wheel. handbrake and rear drop down posts.

Once on site, the trailer makes an excellent garage for the bike to keep weather and prying eyes off.

We have always used Norfolk Lines and just go for the "motorhome and trailer - less than 12m" category.

You *will* get stitched-up for tolls on the Autoroutes and Autostrada though so prob best to keep off them.

Also, dont forget, you are limited on top speed too when towing - but this could perversely help with fuel consumption figures.

I do have a camera fitted - so reversing isn't a problem but even without a camera I would be able to see (in the side mirrors) when the trailer began to edge out of line and take corrective action.

I find I have to switch the camera on sometimes - just to reassure myself the trailer is still there.

I paid about £750 privately a couple of years ago and I am very happy.

I had to have the nose cone extended a little to fit the bike in (bike is 8ft long) but Marco (based in Newhaven - lovely people to deal with) did that for me at reasonable cost and now I have a custom trailer that is exactly what I need.

Oh - and, now that I have my "domestic waste disposal ticket", I can take stuff to the tip every month having collected it in the trailer over the preceding weeks.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am also considering a trailer due to the fact I have had to put the truck self build on hold for a year. The extra space would be handy and also means I could take a washing machine with me 8O :? :roll: 

Karl


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Box Trailer*

[quote="HarleyDave"

The trailer is a braked single axle - doubles are a pig to manoeuvre by hand - esp. with a 400Kg bike inside.

[/quote]

At 400 kgs how do you manage loading and unloading, I didn't realise that motorcycles were that heavy. I couldn't manage a 45kg electric bike into the garage of our MH so I can safely say my dream of ever riding a motorcycle again are snuffed out

Noel


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I quite like the look of this one








with all the aditional extras you can add.
Click here to see it
This is for sale with Oaktree, never used them but know some people have reported having problems with them.
JP


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello teemyob 
,
These small trailers are very popular and fairly cheap in France if you can manage to drag all your stuff accross the channel.

I bought a fairly large one under the 750 kg. braked limit. And judging by all my 'friends' who bought smaller ones they much prefer mine.
It only has a single axle but 13" car wheels to carry the 1500 kg I often manage to load on it. It also has a 2m x 1.5m bed that tips with drop down taligates at both ends. This cost me €650 a couple of years ago and I see them for sale all over.

Ray.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

JP said:


> I quite like the look of this one


Looks more like a boat on wheels than a trailer :?

I was looking at something like this.
http://www.rose-trailers.co.uk/600.htm

Karl


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Trev
I have just had a look at the caddy you posted, If you were interested I have a trade account with them and can save about £50 delivered on the small one and £80 on the twin wheel. If you decided to go for one I can sort it for you.
JP


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trailer*

I finaly got a Trailer today.

B&Q had emailed me a 15% discount voucher.

Saturday,

Rang B&Q Saturday, was told they dont sell them
I insisted they did
Was left on hold for 8 mins
No one available, left number for them to call me
Nobody returned my call

Sunday, Rang B&Q Back, receptionist remembered me. Said she would get someone to ring me back later that morning. Someone eventualy rang at 4pm to ask what I wanted. Explained Duuo Plus Trailer. Said they would have to check and call me back. They rang back just before closing to say they had two in-stock

Monday afternoon (Day of voucher expiry).

Called into B&Q, they said they had one but not assembled. If I had some tools I could assemble it myself on their shop floor.

This is where I made a point and insisted they sort out the trailer for me, not that day but Tuesday at their leisure. I was quite happy to pay and collect next day, had a few moans, grumbles and maybes. But eventualy they gave in.

I collected it this morning after a few more issues but was helped out by a Member of staff who said in-future, if we need anything to ring them Direct.

Bought one of these










The B&Q Price was £799 less £120 Discount. But as a Bonus the B&Q Version came with

Spare Wheel
Torneau Cover
Jockey Wheel

Very Pleased

Think Duuo Have gone out of Business mind.

Trev


----------

